# Starting a Pontiac Club in Kitsap County, WA



## Mcantw (Sep 7, 2008)

A few of us in the Poulsbo/Bremerton area are trying to start a Pontiac Club. We are meeting at 1230 on Sundays at different locations. If interested, please contact me at my personal email ([email protected]) and ensure something "car-ish" in the subject line so I don't delete thinking spam. Mike


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Wish you were closer!!


----------



## Mcantw (Sep 7, 2008)

That's why we are starting one. None close to us over here. I see you are in WA. There is one on the other side of the sound called Legends. I can get more info on that one if you want/if it's closer.


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Mcantw said:


> That's why we are starting one. None close to us over here. I see you are in WA. There is one on the other side of the sound called Legends. I can get more info on that one if you want/if it's closer.


Thanks, I'm aware of Legends too, but they are still too far too. I'm pretty close to Portland OR, but I haven't found any info there yet. We have a genreal car club here in the Gorge, but I'd also like to find a GTO centric club as well. Good luck!


----------



## cncmasterofor (Jan 19, 2008)

REX said:


> Thanks, I'm aware of Legends too, but they are still too far too. I'm pretty close to Portland OR, but I haven't found any info there yet. We have a genreal car club here in the Gorge, but I'd also like to find a GTO centric club as well. Good luck!


I belong to the Goat herd of Oregon. The Goat Herd Maybe that could be your cup of tea?
Sorry op for going off topic.


----------



## Merkinman (May 9, 2017)

*Pontiac car club*

I am very interested. More info please


----------

